# Standard VGA driver display 1280x800



## speedyink

Hey everyone, long story short I have a Dell 700m With Vista on it, and the intel gpu doesnt have a vista driver, so i'm using the standard vga driver.  Now it works at max 1024x768, but it performs well enough for it's purpose with this driver, except for not being able to get a 1280x800 resolution for the display.  Is there anyway to force a 1280x800 resolution?

Please, somebody have an answer, it would be such a great help


----------



## NaughtyMonkey

I no if you have an ATI Graphics card in the CCC (Catalyst Control Center) You can force desktop resolutions.


----------



## Intel_man

I don't think it can.

Have a look over here. Your specs are pretty screwed up.
http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/dell-inspiron-700m/4507-3121_7-30975241.html

The monitor can support 1280x800 but your video card can only go up to 1024x768 max.


----------



## speedyink

lmao, those are some pretty screwed up specs.  1280x800 worked just in XP though, so that website is wrong.   
I'm beginning to loose hope...


----------



## Intel_man

I don't know but try installing those latest XP drivers anyways.


----------



## speedyink

tried it.  it installs, but when i reboot windows rewrites the standard drivers over them


----------



## Intel_man

Have you tried talking to Intel about it?


----------



## oscaryu1

Read what NaughtyMonkey said. I had a HD3850 with a who-knows-how-old WinFast 2MB Video card (3 screens), it would only go up to 800x600 via Windows.

In CCC, I could choose the WinFast and sucessfully make it display 1024x768. 

Give it a try, ATi GFX or not.


----------



## speedyink

intel wont do jack about it.  I'll look into the ati CCC option, and see what I can do.


----------

